# Modern Number of the Beast



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

666 Number of the beast

668 Neighbour of the beast
660 Approximate number of the beast
DCLXVI Roman numeral of the beast
666.0000 Number of the high-precision beast
0.666 Number of the millibeast
1/666 Common denominator of the beast
666[-/(-1)] Imaginary number of the beast
1010011010 Binary number of the beast
29A Hexidecimal number of the beast
-666 Negative number of the beast
£665.99 Retail price of the beast
£333.00 After-Christmas sale price of the beast
Route 666 Way of the beast
666 UP Soft drink of the beast
666 mg Recommended minimum daily requirement of the beast
20/666 Vision of the beast
999 Australian number of the beast
WD-666 Spray lubricant of the beast
66.6 MHz FM radio station of the beast
666 KHz AM radio station of the beast
Chanel No. 666 The beast's favourite perfume


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

:? :?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

no you mean
OK, we all know that 666 is the Number of the Beast.
But did you know that:



66.60 is the condo dues of the Beast
660 - Approximate number of the Beast
DCLXVI - Roman numeral of the Beast
666.0000 - Number of the High Precision Beast
0.666 - Number of the Millibeast
/ 666 - Beast Common Denominator
666 ^ (-1) - Reciprocal of the Beast
1010011010 - Binary of the Beast
6, uh... what was that number again - Number of the Blonde Beast
1-666 - Area code of the Beast
00666 - Zip code of the Beast
1-900-666-0666 - Live Beasts One-on-one pacts Only $6.66/minute. Over 18
only please.
$665.95 - Retail price of the Beast
$699.25 - Price of the Beast plus 5% state sales tax
$769.95 - Price of the Beast with all accessories and replacement soul
$656.66 - Walmart price of the Beast
$646.66 - Next week's Walmart price of the Beast
Phillips 666 - Gasoline of the Beast
Route 666 - Way of the Beast
666 F - Oven temperature for roast Beast
666k - Retirement plan of the Beast
666 mg - Recommended Minimum Daily Requirement of Beast
6.66 % - 5 year CD interest rate at First Beast of Hell National Bank. $666 minimum deposit.
Lotus 6-6-6 - Spreadsheet of the Beast
Word 6.66 - Word Processor of the Beast
i66686 - CPU of the Beast
666i - BMW of the Beast
DSM-666 - Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of the Beast
668 - Next-door neighbor of the Beast
665.9999999852 - Intel's new Beast Chip
chmod 666 - Makes the Beast writable and executable
umask 666 - File access rights of the beast
chown 666:666 foo -uid and gid of the beast. 
Fahrenheit 666 - Ignition temperature of the Beast (Or Sci-fi classic of
the Beast)
666 MHz - Bus frequency of the Beast
666 Bottles of Beast on the Wall
Windows 666 - OS of the Beast
Mazda 666 - Economy car of the Beast (Hell on Wheels)
667 - Beast's Dozen
Boeing 666 - Airplane of the Beast
6/6/6 - Date of the Beast
No. 666 - Pencil lead of the Beast (for forms and standardized tests)
A 666 - Tuning pitch of the Beast
Chanel No. 666 - Fragrance of the Beast


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

explanation
http://www.raptureme.com/rap32.html

Ever since John, the servant of God, wrote the Book of Revelation, mentioning the number 666, men have been trying to figure out the meaning of the mark of the Beast. The number is mentioned in Rev 13:16-18.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Still confused

What are you lot on about ??


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

loddy said:


> Still confused
> 
> What are you lot on about ??


Google dear boy google :lol:

google 666 is the Number of the Beast. :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ok I will do it here is a good explanation

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/666_(number)
the info changed over night so will try again

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_the_Beast


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Oh Mavis! and for a moment I thought that you were being so profound.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mavis,

You really need to get out more


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh come on bouncer started this and I love to find answers


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What is the Beast ??

Loddy



"When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Ya forgot one:-


-Vital statistics of the beast...........



66 - 26 - 36 !!!!!!!!!!!!



That's why it keeps gettin' away with everything and men are so obsessed with it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Beast is a figure in the Book of Revelation, the last book of the New Testament. There are two beasts described in Revelation 13; the First Beast arises out of the sea, having seven heads and 10 horns. The Second (Lamb-like) Beast arises out of the earth, having the appearance of a lamb while speaking like a dragon. This Beast exercises authority on behalf of the first beast, causing the Earth-dwellers to make an image of the First Beast, and worship him. It is able to give life to this image so that it could speak and kill anyone who doesn't worship the First Beast. This Beast is later called “The False Prophet” (Rev. 16:13; Rev. 19:20; Rev. 20:10). In Christian eschatology the Beast together with the Dragon (Satan) and the First Beast (the Antichrist) forms the unholy trinity.

Who started this topic and why :roll:


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

And what Motohome does The Beast own?

A Bessacarr E666 of course


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

666 x (Pi(r)) - the circumference of the beast (not exactly dissimilar to my waist size for some reason 

That'll be £666 - the plumber of the beast.

(me and my homies have decided to perpetuate this thread until the moderator throws us off in disgust - after all - can't be any worse than "tell us a story")


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Or

6 to the power of 6 to the power of 6. As the ignorant non Arabs had not discovered higher arithmetic and took took it to mean 666.

6 to the power of 6 to the power of 6 is approx equal to the estimate of worlds in the Solar System, hence a wonderful science fiction novel:

The Number of the Beast, by Robert A Heinlein Number of the beast


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

New ones this morning from my ADHD stricken colleague

B66 6ST Postcode of the beast

666° Temperature of the beast

666g/km CO2 emissions of the beast

666k/cal Nutritional content of the beast

333 Number of the Moderator Beast


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Rasalom said:


> 333 Number of the Moderator Beast


Don't call us we will call you :lol:

Can we do "The Meaning of Life " now?


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

_Don't call us we will call you

Can we do "The Meaning of Life " now?_

ah come on - my hopped up, booze fuelled, brain fried (motor) homies all thought the Moderator crack was hilarious. As for leaving this topic, I regret that there is far too much potential for us to leave it right now. We'll leave the meaning of life (number 42?) until later.

Rasalom (Prince of Darkness, Lord of Despair)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Rasalom said:


> ah come on - my hopped up, booze fuelled, brain fried (motor) homies all thought the Moderator crack was hilarious.


So did I :wink:

that is what the :lol: means....

and "Don't call us we will call you" is just an idiom

Maybe that was the devil in you just having a dig :lol: 666 over and out

Mike


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone going with the newly discovered 616 instead of 666?

JohnW


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spykal said:


> Rasalom said:
> 
> 
> > 333 Number of the Moderator Beast
> ...


Thats 42
In Douglas Adams' The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, 42 is the number from which all meaning ("the meaning of life, the universe, and everything") could be derived.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

The meaning of life Life; Meaning of


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

"Try and be nice to people, avoid eating fat, read a good book every now and then, get some walking in, and try and live together in peace and harmony with people of all creeds and nations." 

I love this bit from the film ---how very true--if only we could.


----------



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

The number of the beast is actually 668 (look in the Old Testament).


----------

